# should i take 100% whey Protein or Muscle Milk



## kidbodybilder (Dec 12, 2006)

right now i got like 15 Servings left of 100% whey and was wondering if i should just get 100% whey agane or MM


----------



## El Hefe (Dec 12, 2006)

Both will be effective, muscle milk uses a protien blend (casien, whey, egg).  So technically speaking muscle milk is probably better than straight whey, but its also alot more expensive.  So I guess the real question would be is MM worth the extra $$$??

Personally I have been using whey protien and have seen great success. I only use whey protien supplements pre and post-workout because they are digested extremely fast, otherwise I get all of my other types of protien through good ol' food.

You  may want to look into going with a generic non name brand protien blend like a GNC or vitamin shoppe brand, usually just as good for alot less dough.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 12, 2006)

ok but i read on bodybuilding.com that MM has a  Creatine Production system Patent-pending, medically proven EndoCreatineTM gives you maximum benefits of creatine loading and storage by increasing your body's natural production of creatine


----------



## skircus7 (Dec 13, 2006)

kidbodybilder said:


> right now i got like 15 Servings left of 100% whey and was wondering if i should just get 100% whey agane or MM



If you are looking for a post workout protein, then go with %100 Whey; If you are looking for something pre-bed, then go with MM.


----------



## zombul (Dec 13, 2006)

Go with 100% whey,don't waste your cash bro.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 13, 2006)

k im going with 100% whey what brand is the best


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 13, 2006)

When Im on a budget (which is always since Im married...:/) I just go with whey and mix it with milk and a hint of olive oil if I need a slower releasing mix.  

Its cheaper and I love to drink milk as it is.

10lbs a whey a month and 4 gallons of milk a week = a lot of high quality yet cheap protein.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 14, 2006)

so what brand should i use tho


----------



## zombul (Dec 14, 2006)

I belive 100% whey won by the majority.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 14, 2006)

no i mean what brand of whey should i buy


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 14, 2006)

kidbodybilder said:


> no i mean what brand of whey should i buy



That is the brand. Optimum Nutrition 100% whey


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 14, 2006)

o my bad im going 2 go 2 ggnc this weakend 2 get some


----------



## zombul (Dec 14, 2006)

kidbodybilder said:


> o my bad im going 2 go 2 ggnc this weakend 2 get some



NOOOO.Buy it on line or the flunky making minimum wage at GNC will try to sway your opinion.GNC SUCKS!


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 14, 2006)

bodybuilding.com got good prices


----------



## zombul (Dec 14, 2006)

kidbodybilder said:


> bodybuilding.com got good prices



Yes and so does dpsnutriton.com.


----------



## nni (Dec 14, 2006)

not a fan of muscle milk

my favorite proteins: sustain, gf pro, isokool, on.


----------



## bas85 (Dec 14, 2006)

I took muscle milk but it doesnt do that much. It jus taste really good. Optimum Nutrition 100% whey definetly is the
whey to go


----------

